# Northern Tool  Kitchener 5 lb Vertical Stuffer



## mds51 (Dec 4, 2012)

Does anyone have one of these stuffers and can you give an evaluation of this product. It looks like a nice unit and replacement parts are available from the company like the gears and the O-ring. Thank You!!  mds51


----------



## fagesbp (Dec 4, 2012)

I bought the LEM just because it has steel gears.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 4, 2012)

I don't have the Northern stuffer, but I've had the Grizzly for several years now.
Both stuffers get good reviews.
I'm very happy with the Grizzly.
The reason I went with the Grizzly over the Northern is because it's priced a little less and I read on another forum that LEM metal replacement gears will not fit the Northern, but they will fit the Grizzly. I plan to replace the nylon gears with the LEM metal gears if need be.
Grizzly replacement o-rings are just $1.

Here's a good video review of the Grizzly, ignore what he says about the air release valve, it's easily removed for cleaning.

[video][/video]

Link to the stuffer....
http://www.grizzly.com/products/5-lb-Sausage-Stuffer-Vertical/H6252


~Martin


----------



## mds51 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks for the good information. The grizzly unit is still less than the Northern that is on sale right now. How about smaller tubes for snack sticks and smaller casings? Are these available with this unit?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks Martin! I didn't know the LEM gears wouldn't fit the Northern, they all look the same in the pictures. No big deal, I have the Grizzly on my X-Mas list!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 4, 2012)

mds51 said:


> How about smaller tubes for snack sticks and smaller casings? Are these available with this unit?



I have the 1/2" OD-3/8" ID SS tube from LEM for snack sticks.
Just use extra caution when stuffing snack sticks because it does put extra strain on the gears.

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/4648/stuffing_tube


~Martin


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 4, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Thanks Martin! I didn't know the LEM gears wouldn't fit the Northern, they all look the same in the pictures. No big deal, I have the Grizzly on my X-Mas list!



I'm not absolutely sure that's correct, but I didn't want to take the chance.


~Martin


----------



## mds51 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks again for all the great information. I knew I could depend on someone on the forum having the experience and right answers for this product. I have been using a Jerky gun to make the snack sticks and even though it works well you are limited as to the length you can make the stick by only being able to put so much casing on the short tube. I am now ready to graduate up to where the big guys are in the Sausage making field!!!


----------



## buttburner (Dec 4, 2012)

I also have the Grizzly and it works very well.

Just take it easy and dont overcrank it when it bottoms out and you will be fine.

I have had mine for about 5 years now and the gears are fine.

Also get some food grade grease for it, the same kind used for the grinder.

I have used a few different stuffer funnels, they are of a common size.

Looks like its gone up quite a bit on price since I bought it, but its still a good value.

Its built very nice and heavy duty, I am impressed with it every time I use it.

Sure beats using the grinder to stuff!!!


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

What kind of grease do you use?


----------



## buttburner (Dec 4, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> What kind of grease do you use?


 I would have to look at the tube, I am at work right now.

I got it from my local butcher supply, its made for this application. It in a toothpaste looking tube.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 4, 2012)

Any food safe silicone grease would work.  Comes in several forms of spray, dry stick, or tube.

You should be able to find this at most any place that sells grinders, stuffers and parts such as Academy Sports, Cabela's, Bass Pro, Lem, Grainger, Sausagemaker.com etc...   Or if you have a local restaurant or butcher supply store they will have it also.

Google "food safe grease" or "food safe lubricant" and you should find dozens or sources.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have the Gander mountain version of this stuffer, the Guide series. It has the plastic gears and they have held up fine.  Like others said as long as your not cranking like a mad man and stop when it bottom out I don't see these wearing out for home use.  And for lube I just run some Olive oil on the rubber seal before I use it and that has worked out for me.  These stuffers do make life easy.. 
[h1] [/h1]


----------

